

Amazing JS rainbow effect - alexkearns
http://labs.dragoninteractive.com/panel/demo/

======
akirk
Looks pretty nice, but isn't actually that complicated. He just moves a
background image (
[http://labs.dragoninteractive.com/panel/demo/lib/img/form/ma...](http://labs.dragoninteractive.com/panel/demo/lib/img/form/map/rmap.jpg)
) around all the time, and only let a small part of it shine through.

~~~
DenisM
As anext step one you could use webkit animations to make it js-free.

------
bemmu
It's not particularly hard to do these kinds of things with a bit of
imagination. This is our demo from 2005, unzip and run index2.html:
<http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=18327>

~~~
windsurfer
It's a webpage hosted on a webserver. Can I just view the webpage with firefox
please?

~~~
bemmu
<http://fi.bemmu.com/demo/>

~~~
Sephr
That kills my CPU. I'll be sticking with <canvas/>.

~~~
windsurfer
Parts of that are <canvas/> I believe.

------
Hexstream
As I expected, it also takes an Amazing amount of CPU. Also, the caret
flickers like mad.

~~~
mitchellh
Agree with the CPU. But I'm on FF 3.0.10 on Win7 RC and there is no carrot
flickering.

------
oni0n56
Additionally, you can log in with labs @dragoninteractive .com and password
demo

------
robin_reala
That’s inspiring. As bemmu said it’s not difficult, just takes some thought.

------
bravura
I see only a login screen.

~~~
Quiark
Click inside one of the inputs (login/pass) and watch the border of the form.

------
TweedHeads
Truly amazing, no matter how easy it is.

Simple is beauty.

~~~
buro9
Just look at your CPU spike though... not so good for netbooks or phones.

~~~
_giu
the lab start-page (<http://labs.dragoninteractive.com>) is even more worse.
it's funny to have the task-manager open and watch the CPU usage while
clicking through the site. poor, poor CPU

